# Role being embedded with ODA's



## mekwt (Jan 5, 2012)

SO again I have searched far and wide with 0 results for my question:

I have been in regular contact with a SF Recruiter who told me I can join an ODA as an embed. When I asked him what that means other than the definition of "embed" he couldnt tell me due to lack of information.

So what roles do 74D'd (CBRNE Specialist) play being embedded with an ODA? Please, only answers without violating OPSEC/PERSEC.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 5, 2012)

Chemical Reconnaissance Detachment members are regularly attached to ODAs.  In fact, on my last trip we had two (E7 and E4) attached to us and they worked out great taking care of most of the SSE stuff, which is what they (CRDs) were created for.  

SF guys wear enough hats as it is.  If we focused on our core missions as much as we do on being a jack of all trades...nevermind.

HTH,

Crip


----------



## Etype (Jan 5, 2012)

ODAs pick up all sorts of attachments during deployments. At the end of the day, the biggest thing we're looking for is competent manpower. If we can trust you enough to leave you at a support-by-fire position with a 240, we'll probably keep you around. The vast majority of stuff that needs to be done(especially in VSO) is not SF specific- there's a lot of building, vehicle maintenance, guard, training, etc.  If you're physically and mentally capable, you'll open yourself up to all kinds of fun stuff outside of your conventional MOS. The thing is, there's a high turnover rate with enablers- if you are untrainable or a weak bodied, you're going back to whence you came.

It would also be a great opportunity for you to utilize any life skills you have outside of conventional military training- that's the great thing about SF.


----------



## mekwt (Jan 5, 2012)

Guy I really appreciate the answers given. What is VSO?


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 5, 2012)

mekwt said:


> ...What is VSO?


 
Village Stability Operations

It has been discussed here at length and elsewhere on the internet.


----------



## mekwt (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you, I will do some research


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 5, 2012)

A good good friend on mine, back when the CRD's started up and were being attached, managed to obtain "V" slots and SFAUC slots for all CRD members, thus enabling them to have "similar" go hard or go home training.

The CRD also has a mini-selection/assessment to determine how hard a member needs to be. [you know what I mean peanut gallery - LOL  ]

If CRD folks are attached to an SFODA, they have been tested beyond the limits of a normal CBRNE MOS, trust me.


----------



## mekwt (Jan 6, 2012)

RB said:


> A good good friend on mine, back when the CRD's started up and were being attached, managed to obtain "V" slots and SFAUC slots for all CRD members, thus enabling them to have "similar" go hard or go home training.
> 
> The CRD also has a mini-selection/assessment to determine how hard a member needs to be. [you know what I mean peanut gallery - LOL  ]
> 
> If CRD folks are attached to an SFODA, they have been tested beyond the limits of a normal CBRNE MOS, trust me.


 RB thank you for this information. SO what I have determined from everyone's post is that 74D's are only assigned to CRD's not to  ODA's unless there is a deployment, correct?


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 6, 2012)

The *ONLY* guys assigned to an ODA are 18-series guys.  Everyone else is an attachment for a deployment.

Want to be *ON* an ODA go to SFAS/SFQC.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 6, 2012)

Let's just say the CRD's work hand in hand alongside the ODA's to accomplish an overall mission and leave it at that.



> originally posted by mekwt: So what roles do 74D'd (CBRNE Specialist) play being embedded with an ODA? Please, only answers without violating OPSEC/PERSEC.


 
I think you have your answer.


----------



## mekwt (Jan 6, 2012)

I have my answer


----------



## moobob (Jan 6, 2012)

Joining the Army so you can work "with" ODAs is pretty dumb. Your recruiter is a douche. I'd look for another one. If you want to be SF, go to selection...

There are enablers that take the same risks as SF dudes... Hell, there are enablers that perform jobs that are the same as what some SF guys do. They do not have the same level of tactical training, and don't get special duty pay, demo pay, or any of that jazz. Moreover, support dudes are generally viewed negatively, unless their reputation precedes them as a hard worker/guy you can trust in a firefight, etc. Part of that is justified because of a lack of any selection process for any support in Group. One particular guy I know did four deployments attached to teams, went SF, and in his words "basically just changed hats." He literally does the same exact job he did as a support guy, on an ODA.

The core unit in SF is the ODA. Everyone else exists to support them. That is not a bad thing, but if you're aspiring to go forth and do great things, your mindset is a little misguided IMO. Being a SF support guy can be a rewarding experience, but there are better assignments out there for most MOSs, most of which you wouldn't be qualified for without significant experience.


----------



## moobob (Jan 6, 2012)

Also, 74D isn't exactly a cool guy MOS. It's kind of a boring job in 99% of the Army. Not to mention that in Group, not only are there slots in the CRD, but also as the Headquarters and Support Company operations sergeant. If you want to know how fun that job is, see for yourself.


----------



## mekwt (Jan 6, 2012)

moobob said:


> *Joining the Army so you can work "with" ODAs is pretty dumb. Your recruiter is a douche. I'd look for another one*. If you want to be SF, go to selection...
> 
> There are enablers that take the same risks as SF dudes... Hell, there are enablers that perform jobs that are the same as what some SF guys do. They do not have the same level of tactical training, and don't get special duty pay, demo pay, or any of that jazz. Moreover, support dudes are generally viewed negatively, unless their reputation precedes them as a hard worker/guy you can trust in a firefight, etc. Part of that is justified because of a lack of any selection process for any support in Group. One particular guy I know did four deployments attached to teams, went SF, and in his words "basically just changed hats." He literally does the same exact job he did as a support guy, on an ODA.
> 
> The core unit in SF is the ODA. Everyone else exists to support them. That is not a bad thing, but if you're aspiring to go forth and do great things, your mindset is a little misguided IMO. Being a SF support guy can be a rewarding experience, but there are better assignments out there for most MOSs, most of which you wouldn't be qualified for without significant experience.


 
Well I have already served in the Army, so I am not really joining the army, I am reenlisting so-to-speak, and that recruiter your calling a douche is 18 Q'd. I think I will keep him. Also your the first sentence was unnecessary and wasnt warranted.

As far as the rest of the information, thanks


----------



## mekwt (Jan 6, 2012)

moobob said:


> Also, 74D isn't exactly a cool guy MOS. It's kind of a boring job in 99% of the Army. Not to mention that in Group, not only are there slots in the CRD, but also as the Headquarters and Support Company operations sergeant. If you want to know how fun that job is, see for yourself.


 
Well it also isnt for the cool and relaxed either. only 65% of my AIT graduated because of CDTF, granted most of the 74D training is boring as hell, CDTF is hell for most and test ones will power.

Ops SGT position doesnt bother me nor does a slot with a CRD.


But I will say this, in a line unit a 74D can grow fat and lazy which isnt me.


----------



## AWP (Jan 6, 2012)

Support guys have a lot of opportunities now that didn't exist when I was in. If the coach taps you to put you in the game, don't screw it up. There's more than just your reputation at stake.


----------



## moobob (Jan 6, 2012)

If a SF recruiter is telling you about getting attached to ODAs, I'm not sure what he is trying to accomplish. I misread your post and thought you were joining the Army. If that had been the case, I stand by my statement of declaring doucheitude. Keep the recruiter? SF recruiters recruit for SF, not support positions, which are assigned by your respective branch at HRC. Maybe the guy you're talking to is a douche. I don't know him, probably, but it's impossible to know for sure whether or not he is a douche if I don't know the guy. I don't care what he does for a living.

You wanted the low down on being attached to ODAs. What you end up doing depends on your MOS, your competency/tactical and technical proficiency, mission requirements, the mentality and needs of that ODA. Through two different Groups, as far as support guys, I've known some of the absolute worst, and some of the best people I've met in my own career field. It is extremely hard to get rid of the shitbags, and the shitbags are occasionally in leadership positions... because there is no selection process. There is one job, 35P, where I think Group is typically a good assignment. Otherwise, it is totally hit or miss. Again, if you want to do "cool" stuff, pay the piper and go to selection.

As has been stated, the CRDs in Group do SSE, which sprung out of not having a real mission during the current main efforts, OEF and previously OIF. Their mission is... Chemical reconnaissance. Don't have a useful purpose, find one, sort of thing. SSE is a relatively new thing in the military. In the good old days, most of the SSE expertise only existed in the MP Corps, but because of lessons learned during our recent wars, the typical people doing it are guys on the line with additional training (11Bs etc), or other random MOSs. MI is actually the proponent for SSE now, but the SOF community has their own courses they run or do through contracted training.

I apologize if I come off as being a dick. Not much to cheer about lately. Good luck to you, whatever you end up doing.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 6, 2012)

moobob said:


> As has been stated, the CRDs in Group do SSE, which sprung out of *not having a real mission* during the current main efforts, OEF and previously OIF.


 
Gotta disagree with this statement. As per the bold, the CD did have a real mission through 2005, their mission has just been "enhanced", with all respect out to pre-'05 Chem guys.

Thanks out to the 13th and 14th man, so to speak.



moobob said:


> I apologize if I come off as being a dick. Not much to cheer about lately. Good luck to you, whatever you end up doing.


 
Thought I'd quote this for posterity.....LOL.

Let's keep any more info about the CRD to the basics, eh?

He has his answer.



moobob said:


> *Not much to cheer about lately.*


 
Hurry up and get home, beer is getn warm! Stay safe my friend.


----------



## moobob (Jan 6, 2012)

I gotcha on their real world mission. I'm just speaking as to what they mostly end up doing now. I'll be back soon enough!


----------



## Brill (Jan 6, 2012)

moobob said:


> It is extremely hard to get rid of the shitbags, and the shitbags are occasionally in leadership positions... because there is no selection process.
> 
> I would argue that the reason is reluctance to remove f'tards from Group assignments but do agree SOME could be detected via a simple records check.
> 
> ...


----------



## goon175 (Jan 7, 2012)

I thought SSE was pretty fun in Iraq when you actually found cool stuff...unlike afghanistan where its just rooting through a bunch of mud hut shit.


----------



## Etype (Jan 7, 2012)

goon175 said:


> I thought SSE was pretty fun in Iraq when you actually found cool stuff...unlike afghanistan where its just rooting through a bunch of mud hut shit.


Iraq is obviously in the 21st century. Afghanistan is like being in 900 AD with random sprinklings of more modern things.


----------



## Brill (Jan 7, 2012)

goon175 said:


> I thought SSE was pretty fun in Iraq when you actually found cool stuff...unlike afghanistan where its just rooting through a bunch of mud hut shit.


 
Brother, you ain't seen nothing yet.  Just wait. ;) (I'm not talking about the CSI-type SSE but rather the geeky-type junk.)


----------



## Loki (Mar 29, 2012)

Based on the initial question; I would encourage you to enlist in SF or if already in apply for selection and don't wait around or get lost in the promises. Be safe, best of luck and take care.
http://www.goarmy.com/special-forces/team-members.html

Respectfully


----------



## Tom Kelly (Jul 24, 2014)

I have an answer to this - well an old one, because I am old.  The original active duty teams were formed I think in 1990. I joined in 1993 and the unit was fully attached to 3rd group but was a socom asset because we got sent around with 10th and 7th as well for training. The units were called  801st and 56th special operations chem recon (thats what my orders said).  There wasn't a specific selection course, but each mission usually only needs 2 guys to augment the ODA, so if you were garbage you did nothing and if your team didn't train or couldn't keep up you were never with the teams as it was "networking" that gets you training back then and if you were useless you didn't get asked . Captain would work planning while in isolation etc but enlisted were usually the only that went out.   turnover was high as mentioned before, I stayed my full 3 years on the team and loved it.  Team guys liked me, I liked them I trained 100% with teams while there, made great friends. It helped to be able to carry a small car on your back because most of the time we humped and humped.  there were also benefits to being considered a good guy, I supported robin sage twice and was the sgt major of the G's and plan some strange ass final night missions ;)


----------



## AWP (Jul 24, 2014)

@Tom Kelly per the Site Rules, please post an Introduction.


----------

